# MSN Messenger3.5 for MAC: Mar 24



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

MSN Messenger is an instant messaging program that lets you send instant messages with cool emoticons, send pictures and other files to your friends, see when someone is typing a message to you, and much more.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Apple Mac OS X

Computer/Processor: iMac or iBook computer, Power Mac G3 or G4, PowerBook G3 or G4

Disk Space: 8 MB available

Memory: 128 MB RAM

Browser: Microsoft® Internet Explorer version 5.2.2, Netscape Navigator version 6.0, or higher

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d5-28dd-4ffe-aa80-b191066aa6ec&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

